# Police name croc attack victim



## News Bot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Published:* 15-Nov-08 02:49 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

POLICE have confirmed that the human remains found in a 4.3-metre crocodile in far north Queensland are those of 62-year-old Arthur Booker.

*Read More...*


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 15, 2008)

I feel for his family but lets hope with the publicity it got it may make others who wish to come and visit areas that are inhabited by crocs to be wary and learn what not to do.


----------



## Bendarwin (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope they don't have to identify me from reptile poo.......... but its on the cards.


----------



## Sel (Nov 17, 2008)

How did they identify him?? Through the crocodiles poo?


----------



## georgia_b (Nov 28, 2008)

bits in the crocs stomach apparently... I live in Cairns and lived in Weipa recently, and it is rediculous how stupid people are about crocs and snakes up here. I have only seen a few crocs up close, but its the ones you cant see that scare me. 

I have seen people wading waist-deep through the lakes in Cairns - where they continuously spot salties!!! The Cairns inlet is full of crocs and people lounge by the water right next to it or walk right by the water - and when you say "hey dude, there are heaps of crocs in there - you might want to back up" they look at you like your retarded. In weipa it was worse - they let kids play in a fresh water lake that is less than 200m from the ocean in a spot where crocs are constantly spotted!!! CRAZINESS!!!! 

I have lived in nth qld my whole life and it still shocks me when people act so stupid around the water... i dont even swim in creeks or the ocean... too many crocs...


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 30, 2008)

surly theres somewhere in queensland you can swim without risk of becoming croc poo.


----------

